
Show HN: static-json-db, The Native Jamstack Database - jasonlingx
https://github.com/jlxw/static-json-db
======
codingdave
How do you secure your data? If you can update it client-side, what stops
people from writing their own scripts in the browser console to arbitrarily
re-write your data?

~~~
jasonlingx
Browsers can’t write, only read. So you would need another way to get client
input into the db if that is the requirement.

